# Relaxing the larynx



## Nicol (Apr 29, 2020)

Hello there!
I am 16 and have been singing for about 5 years. Some time ago I have noticed that I cannot keep my larynx stable on the high notes. I have tried some methods- singing in a straw helps up to a point but on the high notes my larynx goes automatically up and consequently I feel tension in my throat . It seems that I can't help it. Could anybody suggest me how to keep my larynx stable and relaxed?

Thanks in advance


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I'm not sure this is something that can be taught over the internet! Do you have a teacher? Can they help you with this? Rather than thinking about the 'correct' position of the larynx on the high notes I would make sure the larynx is flexible (by moving it up and down for a few minutes each day whilst not making any sound - first with the mouth open and then with it closed). The key to singing the high notes is getting the right mix of head and chest registration and you will need to do exercises specifically for that with a teacher.

N.


----------



## Nicol (Apr 29, 2020)

Thank you very much for your advice! My teacher doesn't see the problem and can't help me .I won't be able to find another teacher for at least one year before I go to study so I'm just trying to work it out for myself by looking for information on the Internet. I want to move on and progress but I'm afraid of damaging my vocal cords if I don't manage to relax my larynx on the high notes.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Don't worry about it, don't do anything that doesn't feel right and read some books on singing technique in the meantime.

N.


----------



## Nicol (Apr 29, 2020)

Thank you very much, I' ll try not to worry! What books can you recommend?


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

Nicol said:


> Thank you very much, I' ll try not to worry! What books can you recommend?


Cornelius Reid's books (if you can find them).

N.


----------



## Nicol (Apr 29, 2020)

Thanks a lot!I'll try to find them!


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

@Nicol
Can you learn by listening? 
There are a few tenors you can *listen* to who have used variable larynx positions
Franco Corelli
Mario del Monaco
Giacomo Lauri-Volpi

*I am not advocating* that you attempt to imitate these singers. They all had *robust*
voices. Corelli changes the position of his larynx throughout his career, depending on some of his roles.
Mario del Monaco reportedly did so later in his career (I haven't heard him much)
Lauri-Volpi presumably gave Corelli some advice after L-V retired (he'd had a brilliant career)

Corelli apparently liked to lower his larynx for his high notes.

My suggestion is that you listen, not copy. A teacher or coach would be essential, though, if you want to try anything...


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

MAS said:


> My suggestion is that you listen, not copy. A teacher or coach would be essential, though, if you want to try anything...


Unless you have a natural placement anybody needs a teacher to learn to sing. Books are good to read at any time, but most singers need a few good years with at least one teacher before a book can be read in context and therefore be helpful in terms of understanding technique.

N.


----------



## MAS (Apr 15, 2015)

The Conte said:


> Unless you have a natural placement anybody needs a teacher to learn to sing. Books are good to read at any time, but most singers need a few good years with at least one teacher before a book can be read in context and therefore be helpful in terms of understanding technique.
> 
> N.


Yes, the old adage, *don't try this at home* would apply!


----------

